# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Cryptocoryne griffithi

## SS-Assult leader

Hey guys i am looking for _Cryptocoryne griffithi anyone has it for sale ? 
Can whatsapp me at 98616770
Thanks_  :Smile:

----------


## illumbomb

You are getting it for emersed collection?

----------


## SS-Assult leader

Hi Yes for emerse

----------


## illumbomb

Used to see them at Teo Farm in large quantity floating in their ponds. Used to see them once a while at C328 too. Some online stores such as Mizuworld have them listed. Green Chapter guys may have lobang on where to get them. Else search for people / shop that sell exotic bucephalandra and they probably have contacts that can get exotic Cryptocoryne (i.e. those with with location info) as well.

----------


## SS-Assult leader

I see ... Don't think teo have anymore as for C328 might go and ask the plant suppplier there, misuworld they put it as out of stock, Green Chapter may ask them 
Thanks for the reply, have a nice day

----------


## lhsaw

Managed to buy 1 from C328 yesterday. I believe I saw 2 more available and they looked like wild type with leafs that are very dirty and seems like they have been growing in very muddy condition. I've planted them submerged in my tank and hopefully it will survive else $18 gone.....

----------


## SS-Assult leader

Yes I told the supplier to bring in some a few weeks ago

----------

